# Enregistrement d'un son mail dans iTunes .



## vassas (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Nouvel utilisateur d'ipad je me demandais si il y avait un moyen d'enregistrer ses pièces jointes sons dans iTunes ? 
Merci


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2010)

à ma connaissance, vous ne pouvez rien ajouter à la bibliothèque iTunes de l'iPad. La bibliothèque se gère depuis iTunes de l'ordi.


----------

